# Do you like CCR?



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

Simple question.

Some examples for those unfamiliar:


----------



## JMJ (Jul 9, 2010)

Zzzz no I don't like hillbilly music ...


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

I used to listen to them when I was in my so-called "classic rock" period. Their songs are nice to listen, but they do not attract me anymore. Plus they often get too rustical for my taste. I prefer ABB.


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

JMJ said:


> Zzzz no I don't like hillbilly music ...


My sincerest condolences. I didn't realise you were deaf.


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent (Feb 28, 2008)

That was actually the first non classical band I ever listened to. I was and still am very into them.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

CCR isn't hillbilly. Trust me. I'm a native Nashvillian. They were from San Francisco.

I generally don't like American music, but CCR produced some of the finest gems of good old fashioned rock and blues. Some classified them as "Swamp Rock" which I think is appropriate. John Fogerty's spine tingling vocal wails still give me goosebumps. He's still rocking strong and puts on a great show. My only complaint is that many of their songs were just too short. They had to fit into the two and a half minute AM radio format of the time.

If you like CCR, check out a band John Fogerty produced in the 80's called The Brandos. They have a similar sound, updated. A most underrated band.





I like to venture into this territory once in while, but my true musical love besides classical is British progressive rock.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Argus said:


> My sincerest condolences. I didn't realise you were deaf.


Well, maybe you should have put Fortunate Son first in your links. Bad Moon Rising does sound borderline hillbilly.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Great band - they shoehorned a lot of quality into a short space of time. The songs must have just tumbled out of JF between 68 and 70. Pop, rock, country, swamp, r & b - they had it all. I've never been to the USA but each time I hear CCR they seem to bring a little bit of it over to England especially for me.


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent (Feb 28, 2008)

Their music has really infused itself in American culture. They have a certain simplicity like folk songs of old. Fogerty tells the story of average people and their lives. It is good foot-stomping music for any occasion. Hey Tonight and Midnight Special are probably my favorites. The musicianship isn't top-notch, but that is the charm of that. Fogerty would rather tell a story, than impress you.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

I love them

Martin


----------



## haydnfan (Apr 13, 2011)

Looking out my back door is one of my favorite songs. Actually they have many, many great hits. One of the best classic rock bands out there. Who doesn't love them?


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I love them as well.

"Have you ever seen the rain" is one of the few songs that has really held up for me to the point where it still pulls my heart strings even in my classical phase.


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

_Cosmo's Factory_ - need I say more?


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

This has always been one of my favorite covers they did and I love this video not only because of the sweet raunchiness of the performance but because the guitar chord is so fantastically short for that stage and it's about to be pulled off the amp at any second but manages to stay plugged in; did I mention it's a cool jam, too?


----------



## graaf (Dec 12, 2009)

myaskovsky2002 not only digs Creedence, he also digs buried threads, in finest tradition of his own! 
Also, CCR are great, my favourite song would probably be Fortunate Son, but then again, I can be political too often!


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Same here as regards *Fortunate* *Son, *written and sung by a man who himself served in the Army {John Fogerty} and at a time in the history of this country when there was still a draft in effect {remember that?} and--unlike today's America--more than a very small percentage of us were likely to be called upon to serve in the military, either that, or flee to Canada or be jailed.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

When I was in my teens back in the 70s I worked in a newsagent/grocery shop and the man who delivered some of the bread to us was an American peacenik who came over to the UK to escape the draft in the late 60s. We talked about the music that was around at the time that seemed synonymous with that particular war ('Fortunate Son' was one we discussed, and also the brilliant 'Time Has Come Today' by the Chamber Bros and Jefferson Airplane's 'Volunteers') and he succinctly summed up the Vietnam conflict with the words '**** war, great soundtrack'. Only a few years later after our chats took place some of the music we talked about back then actually became soundtracks to films such as Good Morning Vietnam, Forrest Gump etc.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Spot on, Elgar's Ghost! All of the songs you mentioned, along with many others--such as *Closer* *To* *Home*, *Get* *It* *While* *You* *Can*, *Street* *Fighting* *Man*, *My* *Generation* and *Sympathy* *For* *The* *Devil*, to name but a few-- truly served as musical and political thematic backdrops to all the drama, violence and upheavals which were then occuring in our lives as American citizens at that time. I for one shall never forget listening to them and the impact they had--and still have--on me until the day I die.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Not enough to buy one of their albums. Born On The Bayou is a song I always enjoy when it comes on the radio.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Some songs are ok to listen to. Would not even download them for free though.


----------



## AlanPalgut (Apr 11, 2012)

Oh yeah, CCR is awesome!


----------



## Tero (Jun 2, 2012)

I like the songs and have tried to play some riffs, but sometimes I get a bit tired of the similar vocals song after song. So I like to shuffle it with other 70s stuff.


----------

